# Right age to bring home new puppy



## c1chelle

I've seen a few other threads with similar questions, but I just wanted to be sure given our situation. The vet told the breeder that the puppies can go to their new home any time after 6 weeks (in 6 days). She is happy to keep mine longer if I like, but I think the rest of the puppies will be leaving. I have an 8 week old lab already. 

So my question is, if the benefit of having the puppy stay with the breeder so it can learn from the other pups, would it be better to bring her here where I have another pup, instead of leaving her there by herself?

Thanks,
~Chelle


----------



## Elaine

You already have a puppy and adding a second one generally isn't the best idea anyway. It sounds like this breeder has no idea what she's doing; is there any reason you can't back out of this?


----------



## ChristenHolden

I have known peole give pups away at as young as 5 weeks.mother weand them at 4 weeks Not tipcal tho. In my life I usually bring them home between 6 and 8 with no problems. Our last 3 dogs we brought home was. Shar Pei 12 weeks. Papillon He was 14weeks. And then Bella at 21 weeks. The shar pei will be 2 this year so its SNIP SNIP TIME. (Evil laughter). So having another pup at home should be ok ALOT of work but it can be done. Our Papillon and GSD are 2 weeks apart in age. Both november babys lol any way do what you think is best for YOU and good luck


----------



## c1chelle

Elaine said:


> You already have a puppy and adding a second one generally isn't the best idea anyway. It sounds like this breeder has no idea what she's doing; is there any reason you can't back out of this?


The German Shephard is mine, been waiting on her since birth. The lab puppy is my boyfriend's. We wanted to each get one so they will grow up together, but each be able to take on the responsibility of one puppy. I knew I couldn't handle two alone, but I generally think most things do better in two's. I work during the day and wouldn't even consider leaving a puppy here during the day alone. I wanted her to have company and not feel so lonely. While they are still little my b/f will take them to his shop so he can watch over them during the day. His puppy won't be here 100% of the time but quite a bit. So I don't want to back out out cause technically I don't have a puppy yet. 

The breeder is new at this. This is her first litter so she is listening carefully to advice from the vet, and very accommodating to what the future owners would like for their puppy. I'm just not sure I always agree with the vet so I like to get as many opinions as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Courtney

The state I'm in it's a misdemeanor for the *seller* to sell a puppy less than 8 weeks old.

If it were me, I would be very hesitant to buy from a breeder that let puppies go home earlier than 8 weeks. There are HUGE benefits (health & temperament) for the puppy to be with the mom and littermates.

I guess it's disappointing for me that a vet would advise seperating them that soon...


----------



## lhczth

Many vets are clueless about breeding and raising litters. 8 weeks or older is ideal. 7.5 in special circumstances.


----------



## boeselager

Agree, 8 weeks or older is ideal. The puppy not only learns from it's siblings, but also from their mother. I personally would not let a puppy go to it's new home before 8 weeks of age.


----------



## JKlatsky

6 weeks is too early to leave the litter. I would never take a puppy until 8 weeks, actually in several cases I have waited until 9 weeks. 

I understand the thought process about having 2 puppies. But you should realize that they'll need to be seperated the majority of the time for at least the first year in order for them to both develop into the best companions possible. Do a search about 2 puppies at once. It's a HUGE undertaking. Also maybe check out this link.

Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting


----------



## Petrarch

8-9 weeks...no sooner! The pup must learn puppy manners from mother and littermates, or the puppy will be damaged socially.


----------



## Melissa

deffinately no sooner then 8 weeks, the Victorian Canine Ass. is trying to make it that no pup can leave it litter before 10 weeks !!!


----------



## ingenerate

def not before 8 weeks. There are a lot of mental developments that happen in this early stage.


----------



## Lucy Dog

ughh so many red flags about that breeder and i think i only read 3 sentences. 

I'd seriously rethink the two puppies thing. Have you ever raised a puppy before? Theyre like babies, literally. One baby is hard enough. Two is close to impossible. I would seriously reconsider having a second puppy. Most reputable breeders would never sell two puppies at once for a reason.

6 weeks is too early. Do not bring a puppy home at 6 weeks. I really can't say that enough. Someone whos seperating the litter from their mother and brothers and sisters that young is no breeder at all. Theyre just someone who owns dogs whos trying to make money. If you can, back out of this deal. You're just asking for problems. I would NEVER (unless life threatening) take a puppy 1 minute before they turn 8 weeks of age.

I would seriously reconsider and do some more research before you jump into this. To train, feed, attend to two puppies, with one taken too early from their litter is a train wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## Lucy Dog

ChristenHolden said:


> I have known peole give pups away at as young as 5 weeks.mother weand them at 4 weeks Not tipcal tho. In my life I usually bring them home between 6 and 8 with no problems. Our last 3 dogs we brought home was. Shar Pei 12 weeks. Papillon He was 14weeks. And then Bella at 21 weeks. The shar pei will be 2 this year so its SNIP SNIP TIME. (Evil laughter). So having another pup at home should be ok ALOT of work but it can be done. Our Papillon and GSD are 2 weeks apart in age. Both november babys lol any way do what you think is best for YOU and good luck


No offense, but horrible advice. Sorry to say, but this is not good advice at all.

It's not just you (the original poster) that this decision should be best for. It should be best for everyone, the puppies included. Taking home two puppies at once with one being way too young is not best.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

There's a ton more reasons to keep puppies with mom other than the fact they are now on solid food and won't die if they leave.... It's all the mental growth and development to make them a great DOG that they will miss in those 2 or 3 (or more?) extra weeks. Some great info on:

Developmental Stages

Puppy Development

Understanding Puppy


----------



## LaRen616

c1chelle said:


> The *German Shephard* is mine, been waiting on her since birth. The lab puppy is my boyfriend's. We wanted to each get one so they will grow up together, but each be able to take on the responsibility of one puppy. I knew I couldn't handle two alone, but I generally think most things do better in two's.


First off its German Shepherd. 

If you have 2 male puppies or 2 female puppies that could cause problems in the future when they mature. You should get the opposite sex of the Lab.

Those puppies are going to bond more with each other then they will with you or your boyfriend.

The expensive puppy bills are going to double

It's hard enough taking care of one puppy but now you will have 2 in your house. 

If you are taking care of one puppy and your boyfriend is taking care of the other puppy it is going to become very stressful on your relationship. You wont be able to split the responsibility with one puppy because there will be 2 to take care of. 

This is a very bad idea, not all things should be in pairs, especially puppies.

I raised 2 puppies together and it was the hardest and most frustrating thing I have ever done. They would rather play with each other than me, it was very hard to train them. They were very distracted. It was an absolute nightmare


----------



## LaRen616

Also I brought Sinister home at 11 weeks old


----------



## BlackPuppy

c1chelle said:


> The breeder is new at this. This is her first litter so she is listening carefully to advice from the vet, and very accommodating to what the future owners would like for their puppy. I'm just not sure I always agree with the vet so I like to get as many opinions as possible.


You should tell your breeder to join this forum. 

If all the other puppies are going to be gone at 6 weeks, and your puppy is going to be all alone at the breeder, then you should probably just bring the little guy home and keep him safe. If the little guy will still have some motherly guidence, then you can leave him there. 

Maybe you can talk the breeder into holding on to the puppies for at least one more week.


----------



## spiritsmom

Maybe you should find another breeder altogether. One that has no clue when they puppies should go to new homes and is asking their vet just doesn't speak highly of their breeding practices. Have the parents of the puppy even had any health testing done - at least hips and elbows either OFA or Penn Hip? Sounds like you'd be better off going to a good breeder who knows what they are doing.

Would the puppies even be living together 24/7? If not then you wouldn't have as much to worry about with them bonding to each other and not you guys. But if you live together then yes the puppies will bond to each other and ignore the both of you. I raised 2 puppies at once twice and will never do it again. The first time wasn't so bad, I was able to train each pup separately and they bonded to me. The second time I adopted two 6 month old sisters that had been raised together and were tightly bonded and both extremely fearful due to lack of socialization. When they were a little over 1 yr old I had to rehome one because I was not making any progress, after that things got much better.


----------



## aubie

Eight weeks is ideal (I got Anna at 12 and loved that age) but if this breeder is already going to home the other puppies at 6 weeks, leaving just this lone pup, I would probably go ahead and get it. But do a lot of research on what you'll need to do...bite inhibition is going to be a biggie.

You have your mind made up, you're not going with another breeder, so learn as much as you can from this forum...with two pups you're going to need it!


----------



## ZAYDA

If all the other puppies are going to be gone at 6 weeks, and your puppy is going to be all alone at the breeder, then you should probably just bring the little guy home and keep him safe. If the little guy will still have some motherly guidence, then you can leave him there. 

Maybe you can talk the breeder into holding on to the puppies for at least one more week

This would be my issue because she should tell everyone all puppies will go home @ eight weeks but if she lets them go @ 6 weeks and yours is the only one left then you should just bring it home. Maybe you can convince her to keep them all to 7 weeks at least.
I wouldn't worry about 2 dogs that are the same sex I have had 2 male GSD and have 2 female GSD and there has never been 1 day of an issue with them getting along. You will have to be in charge of that issue so I hope you know to how handle 2 dogs of the same sex because issues can arise.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

spiritsmom said:


> *Maybe you should find another breeder altogether.* One that has no clue when they puppies should go to new homes and is asking their vet just doesn't speak highly of their breeding practices. Have the parents of the puppy even had any health testing done - at least hips and elbows either OFA or Penn Hip? Sounds like you'd be better off going to a good breeder who knows what they are doing.


That's my thoughts..

If your breeder doesn't even know how long to keep all the puppies (which is kind of a no brainer with even many states saying it's against the law to sell puppies before 7 weeks....) I wouldn't be surprised how little they know about other important things like all the health and temperment issues in the breed....


----------



## White German Shepherd

8 weeks at the minimum.


----------



## Amazin123

From all the research I did and dealers I spoke to, it is not in your best interest or the interest of the puppy to bring it home before 8 weeks.


----------



## Amazin123

That should be BREEDERS, NOT DEALERS


----------

